# Rapalas for stream trout



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

I am a pretty avid fly fisherman but want to take my 13 year old son on the river with me and have him throw rapalas and spinners. Any suggestions on sizes and colors of rapalas and even spinners to get him some action. I will work him into fly fishing but he is excited and I think throwing hardware will be a good way to get him started. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I like smaller Rapalas for smaller water, and the old-school brown, and silver/black raps seem to do well. For spinners I favor Panther Martins, and Mepps. There is an art to tossing spinners on small water, for Trouties.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Silver and gold&black for me. The bigger the Rapala, the bigger the fish. I would start with size 5.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Small Mepps work well for trout, I’ve used No 1 and smaller but up to No 3 and bigger will take fish.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Sage XP said:


> Any suggestions on sizes and colors of rapalas and even spinners to get him some action. I will work him into fly fishing but he is excited and I think throwing hardware will be a good way to get him started. Thanks in advance.


I shouldn't say this, but I don't even mess around with Rapalas smaller than size 11. Typically size 13 floaters have landed more trout over 20 inches than I can care to remember... If I can't effectively fish the water with a size 13 or 11 then I'll most likely bust out the spinners or some other type of presentation.

Spinners are very versatile lures. Your kid might be better suited to learning the ropes and learning how to read the stream using them. Save the Rapalas until he has a few fish under his belt. Flies are fun too.

That's my .02


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Are you guys talking floating non jointed rapalas? Also do you tie them direct or use a swivel? Thanks again


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Sage XP said:


> Thanks for the info. Are you guys talking floating non jointed rapalas? Also do you tie them direct or use a swivel? Thanks again


 I prefer husky jerks because they suspend but I think they are mostly talking about floating Rapalas.

You don't want to tie a rapala direct, it ruins the action.

Use a rapala knot or a small lightweight clip.

https://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/rapala-knot


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I like to use dual lock snaps for crank baits, easy and quick to change to a spinner or other lure.

Also, it doesn't have to be a Rapala, many other crank baits work as well. Some of the best cranks I have used for trout were some cheap discounted things I found on sale at BPS. 

As for spinners I personally prefer faster sinking spinners, think Panther Martin style. My personal favorite colors, in no particular order (depending on day and conditions) Black, Yellow, Blue, Brown, White.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

If you aren’t fishing on a gear restricted stream, a simple hook and sinker with a worm/minnow/grasshopper would be a cheap and effective way to get him catching fish while learning the river. Trust me when I say a couple hour fishing trip can get expensive quick having a new river fisherman throwing $6 rapalas at submerged timber and overhanging trees. Like watching the wife lose $40 worth of thunderstick jr’s to the SAME snag in 20 minutes...”hey babe, I think the salmon are really wanting flies or spawn now”
If you’re set on him throwing hardware, I like using white and black spinners going up stream and black and gold rapalas while walking back down. If you’re into the night time mousing game on your fly rod, bring your boy along with some black floating rapalas, BIG FISH ACTION SPECIAL!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Last thing I would add, spinners are generally fished more effectively wading upstream, while Rapalas are a better bet across stream or even slightly down stream (in front of the big sweeper). This means stealth in the approach is really important to your success fishing Rapalas, since the trout will generally be looking your direction. And once they see you the gig is up. 

It took me a lot of years of trial and error as a young trout fisherman to master the art of being sneaky. Try to keep a low profile and hide behind the green stuff 

Have fun and be thankful you have a young fella who’s showing interest. 

Good luck to you and him!
Don


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

1/8 ounce Panther Martin in yellow/silver blade or black/gold blade is all I use when I gear fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wadin' forever (Jun 22, 2018)

I never fished rapalas at night, or any other hardware (night fishing started with fly fishing for me). But if you are fly fishing at night and regs allow, big floater on top is what I'd have him try. First 5 years trout fishing I fished minnows on an "invisible minnow rig" (cast upstream with heavy split shot) and if we ran out of minnows, fished small panther martins (gold and yellow, black and yellow, best for me, often with a "red worm" or half crawler trailer. Didn't fish rapalas much (dad did, and he did well) but when I did I'd use small floater (silver/black, gold/black I used, but rainbow pattern I think would work well) with heavier split shot about 2' above to get to bottom (I do believe "bigger is better" to an extent, fly fishing, but even the smallest rapala is a substantial snack for a trout and easier to get to bottom the way I fished them). Casting upstream is usually best bet with just faster than current retrieve near bottom. But you can always "feed" spinners or rapalas into holes, log jams downstream and slow upstream retrieve. Or Colorado spinner with worm. *Gray dawn till sun is above trees, best time, early and late season.* Even midday fish can be had if overcast, fishy weather, then just before dark. Take a break and then try and catch mid to late morning hatch, used to do that with Hendricksons, when I first was starting FF, fun. Bigger the water, easier the sneakiness and presentation, generally, IMO. Good luck.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

PunyTrout said:


> I shouldn't say this, but I don't even mess around with Rapalas smaller than size 11. Typically size 13 floaters have landed more trout over 20 inches than I can care to remember... If I can't effectively fish the water with a size 13 or 11 then I'll most likely bust out the spinners or some other type of presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my .02


Bingo, get the big stuff and plenty of them. I always cast up and reel fast near and in the wood, daylight, dusk dawn, rain no rain, it don't matter, but I have found may is a great month to do this.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

I've always used lures early in the season like May and early June. I've had better luck in July and August when the water warms with live bait.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Instead of "Mousing",try a black JitterBug after dark. They make smaller versions with just 1 back treble hook,or you can try the 3/8" size in the weedless version.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Correction,3/8 oz size JitterBug.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

I personally recommend a kastmaster spoon. I've had good luck on most of the smaller sizes, like 1/8th and 3/16th ounce either in silver or gold. Just cast them out and retrieve them like a mepps spinner


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

You could buy a inline spinner making kit for under 30 bucks shipped. Very simple to make and only cost under a dollar making them. Only real thing I’d suggest buying extra is round bend plyers


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

Doesnt hurt to throw rapalas with single hooks instead of trebles or at a minimum bend the barbs down. They can be nasty on smaller trout.


----------

